# Tangerine offering cash back MasterCard



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Just got an email yesterday about Tangerine (Citrus) new Cash back Mastercard offer. Once approved, you
can get their MC with No annual fee and 

No limit to the Money-Back Rewards you can earn 
4% money back in your chosen categories for your first 3 months 
2% money back in your chosen categories after your first 3 months
1% money back on all other purchases 

Sounds like a good deal. If you spend a $1000 a month, (and I just did travelling to Toronto this past weekend by wheelchair rental van and stayed in a hotel ), you can get back 4% ($40) back on your card or put into your Tangerine savings accts.

Categories (you can only choose two for the larger 4% for 3 months, thereafter 2%) 

Restaurants	Recurring Bills	Parking/Public Transportation	Home Improvement	Hotel-Motel

Groceries	Gas	Furniture	Drug Store Entertainment


I guess "recurring bills" means pre-arranged monthly payments on using your MC. I only have one of these, the Ottawa Humane Society that I support. 

Too bad they didn't offer this MC last month, as I could have used the extra cash rebate on this trip, and that window of opportunity is now gone.
As long as you pay the balance off within the 21 day grace period, you avoid the 19.95% interest rate. 

Anybody else thinking of applying for this card and comments?


----------



## mordko (Jan 23, 2016)

I have this card. Works great. If you have a savings account with them, they give you 3 "4%" categories. Also the USD exchange charges are comparatively low.


----------



## bds (Aug 13, 2013)

http://canadianmoneyforum.com/showthread.php/58113-Tangerine-Money-Back-Credit-Card


----------



## mrPPincer (Nov 21, 2011)

I signed up for the preview back in november 2015.
I picked gas, groceries, and home improvement for the 2% cashback, with 1% on everything else.

It's pretty convenient, the cash rebate goes directly into my hisa every month, and I have it set up to automatically pay the monthly CC bill out of the same tangerine hisa.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

*bds*. I guess this can be considered a duplicate thread, however, the latest promotion seems to be 3 selected catagories at 4% cash back for 92 days.
Not sure how they determine which catagories you select for the 4% qualificatio, but even if some of the purchases you make under the general catagories don't qualify, you still get 1%. 

That's still a lot better than with CapitalOne Platinum, which has no real benefits. I found out that their CC insurance rider would not cover the CDW on a Dodge Caravan wheelchair van. 
Cost me $29.95 a day x 3days last weekend to make sure I had adequate CDW coverage. $89.85 wasted. 

I'm switching CC as soon as I get approved from Tang and activate the card. I never carry a balance from month to month, so it makes no sense to use a CC that has the same APR and no real benefits to me.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

I have this card a long time, was part of preview ....
Just 2 weeks ago setup this card for my mother-in-low..., not using it too much, because we have CIBC Visa that gives 4% rebate in groceries and gas permanently. For foreign currency and Amazon purchases, I have Amazon Visa.

When you receive Tangerine card , by default you are given 2 categories, groceries and restaurants... You may change it starting next payment cycle, so it can take 1 day or 30 days, depends when you activate your card


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

gibor365 said:


> When you receive Tangerine card , by default you are given 2 categories, groceries and restaurants... You may change it starting next payment cycle, so it can take 1 day or 30 days, depends when you activate your card


I don't frequent restaurants, so that category is useless to me. 
I believe you are allowed to select up to 3 different categories for the promotional 2%
I use my CC for groceries and home improvement (H-D or CTC) and the occasional big ticket item.

Right now they are offering 3 categories @4% for 3 months. 

Can't think of the third category. Drug store maybe. Don't use any gas these days as all my "vehicles" are electric.

I'll go for the third option and have the rewards deposited into my savings accts.

Even if it defaults down to 2% or 1%, still better than nothing and that's what I'm getting right now with my current CC.

Here is what Tang is offering in their latest promotion albeit only 3 months.



> *Three 2% Money-Back Categories if you choose to have your Rewards redeemed into your Tangerine Savings Account,* or two 2% Money-Back Categories if your Rewards are deposited back onto your Credit Card





> You’ll continue to earn 1% Money-Back Rewards on all your other purchases. 4% Money-Back Rewards start the day you activate your Credit Card, and then go back to 2% after 3 months*.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

They default to 2 categories and when you select to deposit reward to your Saving, you can change first two and add 3rd one.
I selected to my mother-in-low: groceries, gas and recurring payments (she pays for cellphone and internet)...

So far, imho, the best CC (with no annual fees) ever


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Well, I guess I won't be getting my Tangerine MC.

Got a call last night at 9pm... ya gotta wonder about those calls outside of business hours.

Woman at the other end of the phone mentioned she was from Tangerine credit card and wanted me to go through a verbal confirmation of my online CC application over the phone. 

She mentioned she was putting me on "record conversation for security purposes" , then started asking a barrage of questions..some really stupid ..like "what were the addresses of the last two places you lived before your current address?", where I work(ed), what I do/did, birthdate etc etc.

I was getting a bit nervous with these "20 questions" and told her my identity was already confirmed with Tangerine as I have (X) thousands on deposit with them. 

She told me that that didn't matter, I had to go through the whole identity proving exercise with Tangerine MC again and she wanted 3 pieces of ID mailed to her (the address not specified at that point in our conversation).

Copies of Personal information such as:
a utility bill with my name and address on it..
Driver's Licence (I don't have one anymore)
My recent income tax assessment (which would have personal information PLUS my SIN on it)
My naturalzation/citizen certificate
My Ontario ID card..

This really annoyed me at this point, and I told her there was NO WAY I was going to send her (them?) copies of my personal information and
ID..and hung up on her. Not sure at this point if it was a scam, but I'm calling Tangerine this morning to find out if it was legit!


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

carverman said:


> Well, I guess I won't be getting my Tangerine MC.
> 
> Got a call last night at 9pm... ya gotta wonder about those calls outside of business hours. ...
> 
> ...and hung up on her. *Not sure at this point if it was a scam, but I'm calling Tangerine this morning to find out if it was legit*!


 ... was it legit or is this another warning under the *** Scam Alert! *** thread ?


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

y'all should venture up to the financial topics from time to time


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ And to get bashed or bored? Maybe you don't know what you're missing down here - so time to enjoy a :cupcake: thanks for visiting!


----------



## BoringInvestor (Sep 12, 2013)

carverman said:


> She mentioned she was putting me on "record conversation for security purposes" , then started asking a barrage of questions..some really stupid ..like "what were the addresses of the last two places you lived before your current address?", where I work(ed), what I do/did, birthdate etc etc.


Generally this sounds pretty legitimate to me - assuming they're doing a credit check this sounds like information they'd want to know.


----------

